# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Breathing lightly causes floating feeling?

## Puffin

What the title says, basically.
Sometimes when I'm relaxing in order to enter SP, my breathing becomes almost non-existent, and then I feel almost like I'm floating. But then I start to feel like I'm not getting enough oxygen, so I breathe in more and the feeling goes away. It's not a hallucination, it's just a fairly mild floating feeling, in my head and stomach.

Anyone else get this?

----------


## Nikkonic

yes i've had that feeling before, sometimes it's also accompanied with a sensation that i describe as having warm water flowing over my head but not getting wet, and sometimes i notice that i've been forgetting to breath entirely, then i panic, ever had anything similar to those?

----------


## Puffin

Sometimes, maybe once every few months, I even choke because I forget to breathe and my throat relaxes so much (it never happens otherwise, though).  :tongue2: 

I have gotten that warm water feeling before.

----------


## Nikkonic

its a cool sensation i just wish i could remember to breath or transition quicker lol

----------


## Snowboy

Have you thought to just ignore it and let your body handle the breathing?

Have you succeeded in a WILD yet? Just wondering...

----------


## Puffin

> Have you thought to just ignore it and let your body handle the breathing?
> 
> Have you succeeded in a WILD yet? Just wondering...



Well, I end up getting those feelings when I 100% ignore it.
And yes, I've had a few WILDs before.

----------


## mikeac

I get this too.  It gives me a headache, but I continue to breathe lightly, otherwise I wake up.

----------


## Dpiiiius

Thats just you stopping breathing i'm pretty sure. That happens to me as well and I quickly panic and gasp for air because i actually stop breathing completely :0

----------


## McMini

It happens to me too, but it doesn't seems to help me WILD, though.

----------

